# So what did you do 'betta' today?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is just like the "So what are you up to?" thread except it's only about betta's. 

So today I went to my LFS to look at bettas, and without realizing that an employee was sitting there organizing the fish stuff, I said to the bettas, "Let's see. You're on your side, your floating, and are you dead?" Well, the employee said, "Oh, they're just getting adjusted to their cups.":roll:
I didn't respond. 

How 'bout y'all?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I added some albums with pics of all my bettas


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I did a water change on Rawrie's tank... the poor girl needs it, she has parasites in her gills... And I crushed up garlic and soaked some pellets in it for her. 

Oh, and I picked up Humphrey off the floor. He decided to try and fly. o.e


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I did 100% water changes on all of my Betta tanks, and removed the gravel from all of them because I'm sick of dealing with it. Sequin seems really happy with it. He has more room to swim, and for some reason, has really livened him up. I also made a shopping list for next month for what I need to get for my Betta crew.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool!

@BS- Eek! That must have freaked you out!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, lol... he thinks he's a bird. It's the fourth time in a week he's jumped... but this time scared me the most. -.-


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## fredythefish (Nov 29, 2010)

I went to Petco to get decorations for Jasper's tank and i, of course, went to look at the bettas. They had double tail plakats for the first time! i was so excited (almost got this really cool purple dalmation and a black and white HM...) then i went to the fish area where they also have bettas kept away and.. there were two dead. I told some employee and she was just like "yep." Also, one of them that i wasn't positive that it was dead so I had to instruct her on how leave very little water so it could get some air. It was sad. 

Then i was talking to an employee that i always talk to and there was a dirty cup and he was like "the guy must of skipped him, oh well." People these days lol. 

Aaaand i just did water changes on my guys.. not sure they appreciated it. Oh well =P


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Went to the LFS and spent nearly $100 on tank stuff, then came home and set it all up. Poor Scarlet, he's been living in the 15 gallon for a week now and was SO upset that he was moved out so that I could work in the tank. He's still sulky ... he and the others all got bloodworms. I hope they appeased Scarlet's wrath. I put him back into the tank and for now he's one happy boy. If I can't find the girls I'm looking for I'll divide the tank. (woo hoo!)

Right now they're all trying to get my attention, they're practically doing the hula now, lol. I've told them that they've already been fed, but they won't listen. Typical, lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

^Hahaha! 

I should probably feed Lucky and Dragon soon. Lol, they are getting edgy.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Just fed Drax... and he tried to take my hand off... I don't think he likes that you guys made me stop feeding him so much XD


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

I admired my very first bubble nest. Well..not mine exactly, but I was just as proud as if it was!! 

I suppose RC should get MOST of the credit!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just did 2 water changes.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I went to the pet store and got some blue gravel and bloodworms. I changed his water, added the gravel and put in his plant. Then I gave him his first taste of bloodworms. He really liked them :-D Overall, I'd say he had a pretty good day.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds good guys!


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I did a water change, bought a 10 gallon aquarium kit and tank divider (yay boxing week). Later this week will be setting up the 10 gallon and starting a fish-out cycle, buying a new betta (hopefully the one I fell in love with is still there) and some plants to fill up the tank.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well...not much since I was gone most of the day.

But when I went to feed them this morning I found that Octavian had started one a very nice big bubble nest!

Had to throw out a container of pellets because water had gotten in somehow and turned the pellets to mush...it smelled something awful too...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That sucks. 

Dragon may get a waterchange...Lucky tomorrow...maybe.


----------



## Kitdae (Nov 29, 2010)

I just saved a little guy from Petsmart. I wanted three of them but this guy picked me lol. He's currently adjusting to his spacious new tank (compared to the cup).


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon's waterchange -CHECK!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Fed Humphrey some pellets (haha, the little piggy even eats them soaked in garlic juice... now if he ever gets parasites he'll be easy to treat XD) and I tried feeding fussy Rawrie some pellets soaked in garlic juice, but no... she won't even give a second glance at them. -.-' Won't even eat frozen brine shrimp! She's going to be a bit of a challenge to breed, I think.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I am fasting my Betta's today (Wednesday is fasting day), and I will be doing another 100% daily water change for my new guy. I'm treating his fins with aqua salt, so I have to do it EVERY SINGLE DAY. lol. I don't mind, though. I find it soothing!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

hmm... let's see... i gave my delta, Dante, his daily flare(via a CD by his tank, shiny side at him). nearly knocked Cup's lid off his tank stumbling first thing this morning(he looked at me like "again, mom?". he's a rebellious teenager. xD). 

in a bit, gotta crush a medicated pellet for my sick boy. D: i hate having sick babies.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I bought a 29 gallon growout tank, 10 gallon, heaters, and blackworms! My little guys loved the blackworms.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool. Since I have all night, I may give Lucky a waterchange. His water level is low.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Set up the 14 gallon, added the pots. Might be starting a sorority?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yesss CR go for it D 

Just did a 100% water change on Rawrie, the pickiest girl in the world... grr. The stringy things on her fins and body have gone away now, probably due to the salt... hope they don't come back, they were really gross. She's complaining now, with her fins clamped, just hiding in her log. Humphrey's the complete opposite, I'm wondering how the spawning'll go. :?

And now I'm searching Big Als Online for filters for Humphrey's 5 gal, and I've settled on the Penguin Bio Wheel Power Filter. Now, I just have to find the time to get it :/


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Water changes! Gone for vacation so I had a lot of 'em to do.

Bloo, I love the dog in your avatar!! Is he yours?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, he's my Min Pin, Buddy. He just bit my hand because I picked him up. He doesn't like that.

Just did a %100 waterchange for Lucky. Ah, I feel good.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It's Pea Day Today! 

I can't stop laughing at how they try and narf down the chunks of pea. They're so determined, lol


----------



## k9m8c78 (Dec 23, 2010)

I set up a new 5 gallon for Risky (my boy) and got him a whisper filter with less current than the last tank filter. He has been very very very active!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Taking a little break form WCs ... Lulu's a smart cookie. She evades her temp cup like a pro and gets stressed if I spring on her too often, so I let her calm down a bit before I try again.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Not much today! Dragon is getting better, too.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Tried feeding Rawrie pellets soaked in garlic juice... didn't work though... and so I ended up giving her a regular pellet because she hasn't really had anything to eat for a day or so. (I'm such a suck, I know... but she's such a cute girl, how can I resist?) 

And I made a shopping list for tomorrow, when I'm going to get some fish stuff- 

Filter for Humphrey
Betta Log for Rawrie
Critter Keeper for Rawrie.. Current tank has a crack in it and I can only fill it up about 3/4 of the way before it starts leaking...
Frozen Bloodworms!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

The new guy is settled in well. He's so cute - he's found a little place in the leaves of his silk plant to spy on me. I'm done for the day, just some feeding, and that's it. Oh, maybe some pics if the new guy feels up to it


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I gave everyone a good cleaning and a good siphoning. I cleaned up some dead leaves in all the tanks. I removed some serious mini water lettuces growing like crazy. I moved plants all around. I found cyanobacteria growing on the glass panel under my light (UGH!!!). I had to move all the air stones because of it.

Tomorrow I may go look at a girlie for Whiskey's tank. I can't stand sitting at my desk and looking into his empty planted tank. It's breaking my heart.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I deep cleaned Pink Dragon's 10G & set up a filter. 
100% change on the 4 5 gallons.
Move Blackie & Yellow HM to the kitchen above the sink.
Moved Cello female to living room under Pink Dragon.
Tossed some vals plants that roots were dead. 
Cleaned plant's dead/yellowing leaves....Ordered more live faster growing stem based plants & iron supplements for the NPT switch over. Yay!!! Less water changes once they get roots going! 

And finally...Everyone gets bloodworms for dinner. 

PS - Yes, I have no life. LOL Betta's have got me in shape with moving all these water jugs around. I've got arm muscles now. haha

PPS - Oh ya, and noticed Dexter has the top half of this tail gone...weird...the ends are white though...Just plants in his tank, I wonder how he ripped it.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

fussed at Dante today. warned him not to chomp his tail anymore. x-x it's just growing back, so i hope i broke him from it! also, cheered because my ill boy, Hyde, surprised me with two tiny bubble nests! i'm hoping that's a sign that he's getting better!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just uploaded a new album of Lucky.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I set up a dived planted ten gallon! Bloom is going to be so happy!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nutt - Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Did 100% WC for Aurora, who's in a 1 gallon, and for Sir Lefty, who's in QT, being treated for fin injuries. Also wrote a shopping list for what I'm getting this week for my 10 gallon.
Heater
Thermometer
Plants
Rainbow Rock.
I also have to pick up a few things for my Goldfish, but that doesn't have anything to do with "Betta stuff", so yeah. lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ugh. emergency water change on Hyde. he has a fuzz on his top fin. ._______. no big deal to me, Cup gets them once in a blue moon when he has a new rip, it just annoys me. .____. it wasn't there yesterday. >.>;


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

_Someone_ is making a bubblenest. I love the little *plink* sounds ... <3


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

FF - Wait...You can HEAR them doing it?? I need to open my ears up then....I wanna hear !!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I can never hear my boys making bubblenests o.e I should listen more closely!

... Found out Miss Rawrie has tapeworms. How lovely. 

And I've added a few things to the list... I'm completely re-doing Humphrey's tank. He's going to love it- though a big change from his mugs.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Today... I went for supplies at Petco and saw some amazing bettas! They are expanding their stock because they sell quickly. Beautiful kings and "halfmoon doubletail plakats" and halfmoon plakats" (according to the labels)- wow! And the colors - amazing!

Also today... I found a new boy, a crowntail with a midnight blue body, creamy yellow fins - and midnight blue (or black) fin tips! Absolutely gorgeous!!! (I'll post pics soon) I saw flashes of lighter blue here and there so I'm really looking forward to seeing what he looks like as he settles in. I set him up in my other 10 gal tank. (I'll also post pics of his home soon) I left the light off so he could settle in and I'm watching him happily exploring and flaring at the heater. He ate without hesitation and is not the least bit shy.

Tomorrow... water changes all around.


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

grabbed a boxing day blowout filter and heater for when im ready for a 20gal.
went to dailso- a japanese dollar store here ( exept everythings $2 cause of stuff) and got me some $2 gravel and plants. also got mah water tested. also found out this betta specialty lps is no more=[
showed my land lady i had to resort to getting a pet betta because of her allergies XD


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Changed Nadador's tank. Changed Tina's/No name's tank. Got mad at the crappy heater I got for not keeping the temperature warm enough. Added an air stone to Herbie's tank to help with water movements and spent about 30 mins. trying to adjust the water flow so it wouldn't bother him lol. Also added some fish flakes to start a cycle in my first filtered tank which will be maybe be Tina's future home. Idk. Felt guilty for not changing Gary the snail's temporary tank, but made an excuse to myself that I didn't have any aged water. :/


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Caught my mum baby talking to Scarlet ^__^
She doesn't want to admit that she likes him.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

fleetfish said:


> Caught my mum baby talking to Scarlet ^__^
> She doesn't want to admit that she likes him.


HaHa!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just took video of Lucky Flaring, and I want to post it, but I already have 2 threads under Betta Pictures. /:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is the video. I tried to do it with Dragon at first but he swam away. So, I moved to Lucky. This is their daily excersize, so, nothing special. Oh yes, and the music is Dierks Bently's "Up On The Ridge" in the backround. I was listening to it while I took the video. Whoops...
I'd make another but I don't want to stress Lucky out. lol
Your probably best off with the audio off, anyways. :L









If that doesn't work:










If _that_ doesn't work,
http://s977.photobucket.com/albums/ae260/bettafishcentral/?action=view&current=LuckyFlare014.mp4


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

baught a stick of bamboo to have some sort of plant to help the cycle


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

fussed at Dante. he somehow ripped his top fin. on nothing. >.> i rip-proofed his tank, and made sure of it. how do my bettas always rip their fins?
:frustrated:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Found out that Calix blew out a bit of his anal fin from flaring so much. :/
Octavian's fins are fine though-they still flare a lot at each other, I might have to find a way to hide their view if this keeps up.


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

I did a water change on both tanks.

Made a list of supplies to pick up at Petco tomorrow:
a.) More live plants OR taller silk plants
b.) Sponge filter
c.) Betta Log for Muriel
d.) Check on driftwood
e.) Airstone


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Cleaned out Rawrie's tank, crushed up some garlic-soaked pellets for Humphrey, put some Prazi-Pro to help his parasites... and emailed a breeder near me, who has purple PK girls that would be perfect for Humphrey!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Dante's made it quit clear that he hates it when i'm out of my room. i got to come in, after playing Fable on my brother's comptuer nearly all day, to his tail, being torn to shreads.
:frustrated:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Cleaned out Snowball's empty tank. I can't bear having empty tanks laying around so I'm most likely going out now to see if there are any new bettas over at the local LFS.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I cleaned my room so that I can get a new one tommarrow


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I hatched some BBS for my new spawn!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nothing much, but I got a big fish box since my other one was overflowing!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Got a crownie boy at the LFS. There was also a blue doubletail VT I might pick up tomorrow who was pretty darn cute.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Ordered my Double tail  Lets hope he gets here ok !


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i.... fussed at Dante some more. gave him his first ever freeze-dried Bloodworm(i'd give frozen if i had any. Xd). went to the pet store today, and wanted to get a new girl, but they sold every one they had today. D: darn! i might go back Wednesday, which is when they get their new shipment in. :3 i think the guy ordered some extra for me, which is neat! would have grabbed a male, but they just had two red VTs, and i'm not a huge red VT fan. >.>


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

did a partial water change. splashed water all over myself stacking items up to try and get a good height for siphoning. took pics of mr phinnyass but im missing a piece i need to dl from the camera... also he dosen't like to pose for the camera lol. was hard to get a perfect profile of him flared as he would swim along the wall and face the camera head on, and man can he puff his gills


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Hmm I did my weekly water change on Sterling's tank and a partial on Little Girl's tank. And I fussed at her "new" used tank I got from my boyfriend for her. It turns out to have a crack in the bottom, so I need some sealant for it. Trip to Petsmart FTW Monday


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I was doing my morning check on the guy's and well for a while now when I get to Romad's tank he drops everything he was doing and comes right to the front of the tank to stare at me, this morning's check was five minutes or so for him..so he stared at me for five whole minutes.
During those check's I check them all over for ich or what not so how can u check a betta that stares straight at u and move's when u move ur head.

But Romad recently just took to staring and examining everything, just sitting there and staring. So I'm not to worried.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

crezelda said:


> did a partial water change. splashed water all over myself stacking items up to try and get a good height for siphoning. took pics of mr phinnyass but im missing a piece i need to dl from the camera... also he dosen't like to pose for the camera lol. was hard to get a perfect profile of him flared as he would swim along the wall and face the camera head on, and man can he puff his gills


when you get fish water splashed on you, it means they love you! xD i call it the Fish Water of Love. :d


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

100% water change for Tinsel today


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Again with the 100% daily waterchange for little Cassie... he's such a good boy to put up with these. Had to remove his reed, though... it was tearing up his fins :/ 

Don't know if this counts, but I'm helping out some betta newbies on my local forum 

...And I've just recently realized how much I miss my Spiri boy. I'll never find a betta with as much personality and color as he had.

Edit- also just emailed a local aquarium store inquiring about cellphane/white females, so I won't have to wait until March to get a female from that breeder who lives a few hours away. :neutral:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i got water changes today. :3 Cup, Hyde, Lulu, and Caroline. i got slack, and didn't change hers yesterday. >.>;


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hrm....lets see its water changes 50% for Nero, ill do a 50% on Dastans at the weekend he only had one two days ago, but hes also in a filtered tank.... come monday ill hit the lps's my tank SHOULD be ready this week. i need to get some bloodworms or something to vary their diet ment to last pay but i got carried away buying nero haha. MAY slip in a few ladies if any catch my eye ...........of course i'll have to OK it with my partner first. although he was not too put out me calling him at work "Honey can i bring home another fish?" "Sure" xD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I need to do a water change for Dragon this weekend.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I did three water changes yesterday and going to do my last one today


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing but planning in my head what I'm getting at the beginning of the month. I'm going to be ordering a heater for my 3 gallon, a heater and thermometer for my 1 gallon, and a couple of plants. I will also be getting a male for the empty section of my divided 10 gallon, and hopefully a long finned male for the 1 gallon. I'd only keep a heavy finned male in the 1 gallon, as he probably won't swim around as much. Also, it's better than him going in a tiny, unheated bowl, and I probably will upgrade in the near future.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fed the fry some BBS...set up a 10 gallon full of water and IAL for tomorrows jar cleaning.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Brought out my gallon tupperware for Albatross' hosptial tank, added some BWE and salt to it.

I also did a 50% WC for the new boy's 1 gallon tank and gave him a bit of BWE as well.

Now I'm waiting for the heater in Albatross' hospital tank to adjust so I can put him in, clean the 5 gallon he's in, and put in another betta.

Hope he mends, though. He's not looking good at this point. :-(


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Albatross, Jupiter.  I hope he gets better.

Today I bought some blue coffee mugs and put them in Caligula and Gyger's divided tank. I also switched out a small plant Stahl had, gave him a bigger one, and gave the little one to Caligula.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I did heaps of betta things today. Firstly, I picked up eight 3 gallon tanks I had on ordered from the LFS. I also bought a new heater and planted the crypts that got delivered while I was at work, and did my usual daily water changes. However, probably the most exciting thing was buying a new halfmoon from the same LFS that I ordered my tank from. 

I'd been wanting him for about a month or so and he was always sitting there on the shelf when I went. Then one day he disappeared from the main shelf and I thought he had gotten sold until he popped up in the 'damaged fin section'. I got $10.00 off him and he's currently living on my bedside table until I get my big shelving unit.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I did 50% water changes on my 5 gallon betta tanks. I also added a handful of ceramic rings to Wraith's filter and a little milk pitcher for him to hide in/check out. So far he won't go into it but he's eyeballing every inch of the pattern. I'm making IAL extract too. Tomorrow is everyone else's water changes!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats on your new betta! I did 50% water changes on my CT 1 gallon flitered tank and my HM 1.5 gallon filtered/heated tank. I gave them both new tank ornaments, and took out my CT's plant. I put some betta bulbs in my VT's 1.2 gallon vase, hope they grow! And I taught my HM how to play follow the finger. He looooooves that game! He's very good at it. Hehe. Aah, a good betta day.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks.

Did another small WC for my boy's tank today. Did a huge water change in the 5 gallon, redecorated it, and am currently floating my new girl in there.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Going to feed the sorority, always fun! They've gotten to the point where they know me enought to come up and nibble fingers ... ah love! No squabbles since I added the seventh girl, Dis.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I just fed my Bettas...all together 14 pellets and a pinch of flakes for Abacus. That is alot of food!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't stop watching Cass (finally) flare... he's so cute. Goes racing around the tank, hides behind his vase, comes back to the mirror and does the same thing all over again.

Did a waterchange or two, made sure everyone was happy.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I just brought home my 9th Betta, Darcia. I also got Mandala a new cave (a blue mug), and fixed Cannibal Johnson's filter.


----------

